# TetraPlant Complete Substrate



## tommyleestaples (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi there, has anyone used Tetra Plant Complete Substrate for growing live plants? Is it any good?

It appears to be the only nutrient rich substrate that will allow me to top with sand.


----------

